# Unfolded PICS of our 75% Arenosa Filly......



## Miniv (Mar 31, 2007)

Born March 18th. We're thinking of naming her the Spanish version of "Sunstruck". Sire us Bristol El Dorado.

Any future photos posted, I'll be sure to not to have the halter still on her!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 31, 2007)

She is an absolute doll--I love her and her momma!!


----------



## crponies (Mar 31, 2007)

She's looking great! :aktion033:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Mar 31, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful filly.



:



:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 1, 2007)

She IS adorable.



: Congratulations.


----------



## Heart L Ranch (Apr 1, 2007)

:aktion033: Very Nice..... of course sired by my favorite guy El D


----------



## hhpminis (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice Maryann! Love that face, and those legs, oh my! She really is very precious.


----------



## JennyB (Apr 1, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

CONGRATULATIONS BIG TIME Larry and MA! :aktion033:

She is just really stunning and what a pretty, pretty head even with her halter on!

Are you going to show this one?

El D did a GREAT JOB :aktion033:

Is Mama your Echo grandaughter?

I would take her in a heartbeat



:

Hugs,

Jenny


----------



## Miniv (Apr 2, 2007)

JennyS said:


> [SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS BIG TIME Larry and MA! :aktion033:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jenny -- actually, the mom is an Echo DAUGHTER that we've had since she was little. Flame is 50% Arenosa. Our Echo grand daughter in now just old enough to be put in with El Dorado and we have--that should be a pretty nice cross--what do you bet we'll get a colt out of that one



. Sunstruck IS for sale you know. :cheeky-smiley-006:

Lori, you can't still like that guy---you have GQ :bgrin . Thanks for your compliment, though.

And a big thank you, too Annette!


----------



## JennyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Miniv said:


> JennyS said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]
> ...


[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Oh now don't tempt me.... :lol:

If I could just win the LOTTO I would make a lot of people HAPPY :aktion033:

How is Poco doing? I AM going to get an Echo daughter or grandaughter someday even if I am a really old woman... :new_shocked: I almost bought a mare bred to Echo when Stan still owned him...then I even talked to Stan when he decided to sell Echo....I think Echo went to the better home



:



:

Dorothy and Mel will be proud when they see this little Sunstruck!...



:

Hugs,

Jenny


----------



## susanne (Apr 2, 2007)

There are my girls!!! They are both so beautiful!

MA, You know that I'd sell the property -- and Keith -- to have her and her mom, but then I wouldn't have a place to keep them or our boys, and I wouldn't have a Keith to help me spoil them, so I guess I'll have to love her from a distance and start saving my money for one of Flame's future foals...

But for now, I can say I knew Flame back when...


----------



## Brs (Apr 2, 2007)

Miniv said:


> Born March 18th. We're thinking of naming her the Spanish version of "Sunstruck". Sire us Bristol El Dorado.
> 
> Any future photos posted, I'll be sure to not to have the halter still on her!
> 
> img]



She is totally awesome! Congrats!

Christie


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 2, 2007)

:new_shocked: :aktion033: What a LIVING DOLL...!!!!! Congrats...Big time!!!


----------

